# Leo morphs and babies. Im confused!



## pugly mugly (Mar 12, 2008)

I am fairly new to leos and I am hoping that someone could help me with the morphs and the potential babies.

I bought this fellow last year and he is currently 82g and is nearly 2 years old. I was told he was a Tremper albino het aptor. Where does the het aptor come into it?


















This girl came with the above male and is 87g, 9" long, and also nearly 2 years old. I was told that she was a Mac snow giant. Although she doesnt seem like the mac snows ive seen on the photo.


















I also bought this girl who is also nearly 3 years old and is 50g. I was told that this was a reversed striped albino het raptor. So what is a het raptor?

















And finally i also bought a young baby who will be too young to breed, she is 35g and is only 7 months old. A jungle albino baby. I was told that the parents were a jungle albino and an aptor and both were het raptor. God im confused? What does the het raptor parents mean?

















Any advice and information would be greatky appreciated.

Cheers


----------



## pugly mugly (Mar 12, 2008)

Can anyone help or point me in the right direction?
I have been trying to use the genetic calculators, like the one on million dallar geckos but im not quite sure what geckos i have, or what i should be putting into the het or recessive section.


Cheers


----------



## marcgroovyge (Apr 3, 2008)

APTOR - Albino Patternless Tangerine ORange
RAPTOR - Redeye Albino Patternless Tangerine ORange

Its either tangerine or tremper (having a brain fart right now).

Breed the male het RAPTOR with your females that are het APTOR and your could have some APTOR babies.

HET means that the animals carries the gene but you cant see it. Its only proven through breeding though. The Super snow gene is dominant (2 copies) so when one SS is bred with a normal you get mack snows (or as Gazz calls it SPLIT Supersnows) because the gene carried by the young is only 1 copy.


----------



## sam12345 (Dec 28, 2007)

As above the genetic essentials of an APTOR are:
Recessive Tremper Albino
Polygenic Tangerine
Polygenic Patternless reverse striped.

The genetic essentials of a RAPTOR are:
Recessive Tremper albino
Poylgenic tangerine
Polygenic Patternless reverse striped
Recessive Eclipse

To be honest you mack snow is going to be giant as it is 87g at 2 years old so you can forget about that one.

Also technically nothing will be able to work out poly'hets so its best to forget the het APTOR part as the tremper albino gene is already there.

And lastly when referring to het RAPTOR in this case all you need to worry about is het eclipse.


----------



## pugly mugly (Mar 12, 2008)

Thanks. Hopefully im getting my head around all of these.

Does that mean that for the male Tremper Albino het APTOR, his het would be murphy patternless and the pattern banded?

Does that mean the Giant Mack snow is just that with a aberrant pattern?

Does that mena that the reversed strip albino is an APTOR with hets of BellAlbino, eclipse and murphy patternless, reveresed strip pattern and tangerine trait?

Does that mean that the young female is a tremper albino with a jungle pattern and a carrot tail?

Cheers


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

no murphy patternless is a different recessive morph

your mack snow dosnt look giant, i have an 86g mack female who isnt too.

why would your stripe be het bell albino? whouldnt she be tremper albino stripe het eclipse? with line bred/poly tangerine and patternless?

young female is a jungle tremper albino het eclipse ( from the aptor )

you`ll get some very nice babies from these though.


----------



## pugly mugly (Mar 12, 2008)

Thanks.
Its still confusing, but im sure in time it will get easier.

So with the male being an Albino Tremper banded, the het APTOR can be disregarded?
So with the stripe being a Tremper Albino, with tangerine and patternless, does that make it an APTOR? And the het RAPTOR is actually het eclipse?
And the Jungle Tremper Albino may also be het eclipse from its parents?

So the mack snow is just a normal sized one. Also what type of eyes do Mack snows have as her eyes look similar to the trempers?

Cheers.


----------



## sam12345 (Dec 28, 2007)

pugly mugly said:


> Thanks.
> Its still confusing, but im sure in time it will get easier.
> 
> So with the male being an Albino Tremper banded, the het APTOR can be disregarded?
> ...


Yeah forget the het APTOR.
Yes technically the Albino is a low grade APTOR (i say low grade due to the patterning).

Any offspring from the het RAPTOR parents will only be possible het for RAPTOR, so if the two albino are from the same parents both will be poss het RAPTOR.


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

bet thats cabbaged your brain and left you totally confused, lol


----------



## JotnJosie (Apr 16, 2009)

looks like all your questions are answered, but very nice geckos


----------



## pugly mugly (Mar 12, 2008)

LOL. yeah its a right brain teaser. Thanks for everyone's help.
I have a lot more of an idea of morphs than i did last week.

Cheers, they look great. When i saw them I had that urge to buy, like a kid in a sweet shop. Ill have to wait and see what the babies are like.
If i could sneak some more morphs into my room without my wife seeing them then id have a lot more. LOL

Cheers


----------

